# ayants droits (ayant droit)



## luli5

Por favor ayuda una vez mas!!!!!
 
L'Etat a des obligations de droit à la justice pour les victimes de violations des droits de l’homme, en vertu des normes internationales auxquelles il est partie: celle d’enquêter sur les violations et de rétablir la vérité, de réparer les torts causés à des *ayants droit* ou à des familles qui ont été meurtris dans leur âme
 
El estado tiene la obligacione de dar derecho  la justicia para las  victimas de  violaciones de derechos humanos conforme a normas internacionales de las cuales él es parte: las de investigar acerca de las violaciones y de restituir la verdad, de reparar los errores cometidos contra *quienes tienen derechos* o familias que han sido heridas en el alma.   
 
Gracias!!


----------



## Jalisco07

Hola Luli: 

Te ayudo con la frase completa. 
El Estado tiene la obligación de hacer justicia con las víctimas de las violaciones de los derechos del hombre [opción: derechos humanos] en virtud de las normas internacionales por él suscritas: la de investigar las violaciones y restituir la verdad; la de compensar los daños causados a los *derechohabientes* o a las familias que han sido destruidas en su núcleo.

Espera otras traducciones, de todas formas.

À bientôt.


----------



## GURB

Otra ayuda en complemento de la de Jalisco
"El Estado tiene la obligación de hacer justicia a las víctimas de las violaciones de los derechos humanos en cumplimiento las normas internacionales de las que es partícipe (parte): la de investigar las violaciones y restablecer la verdad, de reparar los daños a derechohabientes (habientes) o a familias lastimadas hasta lo más recóndito (del alma).
Hasta luego


----------



## yserien

Más. " a los que tienen derecho(s) " a....
Supongo que habrás captado el sentido de esta expresión a los que tienen derecho. Sería como decir " los hijos del difunto tienen derecho a la herencia" son los "ayant droit" literalmente del verbo avoir : haber o tener. Una explicación tal vez innecesaria, pero así me recalco yo mas en su sentido.


----------



## Mirelia

"Derechohabientes" es el término jurídico que traduce exactamente "les ayant droits". O sea, es un tecnicismo, tanto en francés como en español. ¿Qué podría llevar a no usarlo, en este texto?


----------



## luli5

No saben cuanto les agradezco a todos!!! este texto me esta haciendo humear la cabeza!!!!
MERCI MERCI MERCI


----------



## Jalisco07

Mirelia said:


> "Derechohabientes" es el término jurídico que traduce exactamente "les ayant droits". O sea, es un tecnicismo, tanto en francés como en español. ¿Qué podría llevar a no usarlo, en este texto?


 

Sí, Mirelia. Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El término es *derechohabientes* y no hay posible transmutación.

Bonne nuit.


----------



## yserien

Bueno, no quiero parecer obstinado -que a veces lo soy- pero opino que la jerga jurídica es un apéndice más de la lengua,no importa que lengua,a la cual está supeditada y que solamente están obligados a conocer y usar, pues eso, los que están obligados ello por ley y necesidad. Yo en realidad pretendí explicar que era un derechohabiente.(Sí, ya veo que el diccionario de la RAE lo admite)


----------



## Jalisco07

yserien said:


> Bueno, no quiero parecer obstinado -que a veces lo soy- pero opino que la jerga jurídica es un apéndice más de la lengua,no importa que lengua,a la cual está supeditada y que solamente están obligados a conocer y usar, pues eso, los que están obligados ello por ley y necesidad. Yo en realidad pretendí explicar que era un derechohabiente.(Sí, ya veo que el diccionario de la RAE lo admite)


 
Un traductor está obligado a conocer la jerga (jurídica o de cualquier otra índole) con la cual está trabajando. Por tanto, no hay otra traducción posible más que *derechohabientes *en el contexto jurídico al que refiere el texto presentado por Luli.

No es obstinación lo mío, sino pasión por "le mot juste".

*Au revoir. Hasta luego.*


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Un término jurídico corresponde sólo a otro término jurídico de otra lengua, esto creo que ha quedado claro y que Yserien solo pretendía dar una explicación del término, por si alguien no entendiera aquella jerga, que no una traducción simplificada a usar en una traducción jurídica. 

Creo que estamos todos de acuerdo.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Jalisco07

Sí, tienes razón. Es posible que tanto Mirelia como yo lo hayamos leído mal. De cualquier manera, una referencia al RAE habría sido más clara.

Bisous,

Jalisco


----------



## Danielo

Atención!
Aunque la persona que inicia el hilo es de Bolivia, precisar para otros foreros que "Derechohabientes" no se utiliza en absoluto en España.  

La traducción en el contexto de España de  "des ayants droit" sería desde mi punto de vista: los titulares de un derecho.


----------



## Mirelia

Danielo said:


> Atención!
> Aunque la persona que inicia el hilo es de Bolivia, precisar para otros foreros que "Derechohabientes" no se utiliza en absoluto en España.
> 
> La traducción en el contexto de España de "des ayants droit" sería desde mi punto de vista: los titulares de un derecho.


 
Hola, Danielo:
Te pregunto: en el lenguaje jurídico español, ¿"derechohabientes" no se utiliza en absoluto? 
Porque en este hilo todo da a entender que en la consulta se trata de lenguaje jurídico. La consulta en Google parece, a esta altura, imprescindible. O bien en un diccionario especializado. Tratemos de hacerla. Todos.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Primera confirmación:

Diccionario jurídico y económico, J. Ferreras y G. Zonana (Ed. Masson, 1986, España):

ayant droit: causahabiente; derechohabiente.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

El texto del hilo no indica que se trata de un texto jurídico, podría  serlo,pero también podría ser otra clase de texto. Político, social etc..Por otra parte todos sabemos de lo enrevesado de la jerga judicial,tal vez a propósito.Un ejemplo : El Juzgado nº 7 *de los de Madrid*..... Cítenme esta expresión en otro contexto "la sucursal nº 3 del BBVA de los de Madrid. Resultaría chusco.(Nuestra mode ya ha zanjado el tema)


----------



## Danielo

> Diccionario jurídico y económico, J. Ferreras y G. Zonana (Ed. Masson, 1986, España):
> 
> ayant droit: causahabiente; derechohabiente.


 
También está en el diccionario de la RAE: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=derechohabiente

Sin embargo en un sentido algo diferente del francés.

http://www.juritravail.com/lexique/Ayantdroit.html


Sea como fuere, soy jurista- licenciado en derecho en todo caso- y puedo jurarles que jamás oí ni leí esta palabra en ningun instrumento legal (ley, reglamento, decreto, etc.) o resolución judicial propia de o relativa al sistema jurídico en España.

Quizás sea un término jurídico en desuso o quizás sea yo un jurista despistado.
Saludos


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Pues yo respecto a *causabiente *y *derechohabiente*, tengo que decir que son de uso común en España sobre todo en lo tocante a pensiones de funcionarios, en las Leyes sobre Derechos Pasivos figura de manera reiterada.

Y algo más raro aún: "el cónyuge supérstite" o sea superviviente en castellano común.

Un ejemplo de los muchos que pueden verse:



> (6) En el       caso de que, durante el período de cobro de dietas, se le concedan al       *derechohabiente *retribuciones o pensiones en base a disposiciones o normas       de derecho funcionarial o a disposiciones eclesiásticas análogas o si se       le hace acreedor de una pensión de clases pasivas del servicio público o       si cobra prestaciones económicas por enfermedad en calidad de empleado       del servicio público o eclesiástico, el apartado 3 tendrá aplicación       análoga, siempre que las prestaciones no sean inferiores a las dietas; de       otro modo, se aplicará análogamente el apartado 4.


----------



## Jalisco07

Danielo said:


> También está en el diccionario de la RAE: http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=derechohabiente
> 
> Sin embargo en un sentido algo diferente del francés.
> 
> http://www.juritravail.com/lexique/Ayantdroit.html
> 
> 
> Sea como fuere, soy jurista- licenciado en derecho en todo caso- y puedo jurarles que jamás oí ni leí esta palabra en ningun instrumento legal (ley, reglamento, decreto, etc.) o resolución judicial propia de o relativa al sistema jurídico en España.
> 
> Quizás sea un término jurídico en desuso o quizás sea yo un jurista despistado.
> Saludos


 
Pues mal estamos, entonces. Cualquier traductor que haya firmado un contratro de cesión de derechos de propiedad intelectual en España --al menos hasta el día de ayer-- ha encontrado una cláusula donde figuran los derechohabientes. Será que los firmamos por ignorancia. También lo hacen los autores, y sus derechohabientes cobran derechos de propiedad intelectual, una vez ellos han muerto. Será que ni los editores,ni los autores, ni los traductores, ni los letrados que los asisten saben lo que están haciendo. Sería posible. Todo es posible, según parece. Y todo es cuestionable.
Los derechohabientes no son necesariamente los herederos, que tal vez sea una palabra más lega, más fácil de entender por ciertos juristas. Los demás, quienes firmamos contratos, estamos en la obligación de saber qué son los derechohabientes.

Bonne nuit. Hasta mañana.


----------



## Mirelia

luli5 said:


> Por favor ayuda una vez mas!!!!!
> 
> L'Etat a des obligations de droit à la justice pour les victimes de violations des droits de l’homme, en vertu des normes internationales auxquelles il est partie: celle d’enquêter sur les violations et de rétablir la vérité, de réparer les torts causés à des *ayants droit* ou à des familles qui ont été meurtris dans leur âme
> 
> El estado tiene la obligacione de dar derecho la justicia para las victimas de violaciones de derechos humanos conforme a normas internacionales de las cuales él es parte: las de investigar acerca de las violaciones y de restituir la verdad, de reparar los errores cometidos contra *quienes tienen derechos* o familias que han sido heridas en el alma.
> 
> Gracias!!


 
Si este texto, "jurídico" o no, no tuviese una fuerte impronta de la terminología habitual en el derecho, ¿cómo debería entenderse la expresión "ayants droits"? ¿"Titulares de derechos", "poseedores de derechos"? ¿De qué derechos? La palabra "derechohabiente" (te aclaro, Danielo: si bien en la Argentina, no en España, aunque con diploma convalidado académicamente allí, también yo cursé la carrera de abogacía, profesión que ejercí durante varios años), esa palabra sí está consagrada, por el uso... "jurídico". En derecho sucesorio, por ejemplo, el término "causahabiente" (pariente del otro) designa en particular al heredero legítimo. Pues se le llama "causante" al fallecido sobre quien se abre un juicio sucesorio. 
En definitiva, si se hace la prueba y se elimina la palabra "derechohabiente" de cualquier posibilidad de empleo, me pregunto cómo traduciría un traductor la frase de la consulta y de un modo que lo dejara plenamente satisfecho. O sea, sin incurrir en una paráfrasis bastante enrevesada. 
En fin, es mi opinión.


----------



## Danielo

Lógicamente, ante la solidez y consenso en los argumentos tengo que reconocer mi equivocación. Disculpas


----------



## luli5

Queridos amigos, que cosa esta la de la palabra derechohabiente o causahabiente!! jejeje
Es mi culpa por meterme hacer estas cosas con tanta terminologia legal !  

Quisiera primero agradecerles a todos por su valiosa colaboracion y por haberse tomado el tiempo para responder a mi pregunta me, ayudaron muchisimo y pues ahora que el texto ya esta en su version final y casi listo para la entrega creo que mejor nos tomamos un descanso de esta terminologia legal!! 

Merci beaucoup et bon weekend!!

 smile


----------



## Millantu

Muchachos,
Yo lo traduje en un texto simplemente como "los beneficiarios" , se entiende que de los derechos segun  la ley.
Que les parece?


----------



## Jalisco07

Y yo espero que nuestra amiga Luli no se haya despistado totalmente con esta discusión. 
A ella, que hizo la consulta, le ruego que vuelva al post de Gurb o al mío propio, donde encontrará la solución a su pregunta.

À bientôt. Hasta pronto.


----------



## Jalisco07

Hola. Salut!

Creo que en el post de Mirelia --y en otros-- ha quedado claro que causahabiente y derechohabiente no son la misma cosa. 

Pido que alguien modere este foro para no confundir más a quien hizo la pregunta inicial.

Merci. Gracias.


----------



## DominicanGirl239

Bonjour, qué quiere decir "ayant cause" o "ayant droit", no pude encontrarlo en el diccionario!! Es un término jurídico que necesito traducir...


----------



## lpfr

Aquí lo traducen como"causahabiente" y "derechohabiente" y las dos palabras figuran en el DRAE.


----------



## DominicanGirl239

Gracias tardías a todos por su ayuda!!


----------



## Vialys

Muy interesante esta discusión pero en el tema de la violacion a los derechos humanos (y de eso puedo hablar bastante por haberlos sufrido mi país) se usan los términos "a los que tienen derecho como dice Yserien o "beneficiarios" por más que derechohabiente sea el término jurídico exacto y tambien ojo que se habla de *reparar* los daños.
Hago esta aclaración pues este es un lenguaje común a las declaraciones de este género. Con el ánimo de aportar. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Martaa_88

¡Hola!

No estoy segura de cómo traducir la palabra "ayants" en esta frase: 
Il entend aussi "casser l'idée selon laquelle il n'y a pas de rémunération pour les ayants droit sur Internet". 
Ahí va mi intento: Él pretende romper con la idea según la cual no hay compensación para los que tienen derecho a Internet". 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## atareada

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​*
ayant droit économique*
Merci de traduire à l'espagnol,


----------



## Paquita

http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-espagnol/ayant/7174


----------



## atareada

Gracias, Paquita. No había mirado el Larouse porque ya casi no lo uso, siempre la web...


----------



## juanmacid

Buenas tardes, 
Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre el sistema sanitario marroquí. 
En un apartado del texto explica en breves puntos la cobertura médica, y uno
de los puntos es el siguiente:

- La Caisse Nationale de Sécurité Sociale (CNSS), pour les personnes assujetties au régime de sécurité
sociale et leurs ayant droits.

Es esta expresión subrayada la que no atino a traducir adecuadamente en castellano, ¿a qué personas
se refiere?

Gracias.


----------



## Yendred

Los _ayant droits _de una persona son generalmente su cónyuge y sus niños.

El diccionario propone _los derechohabientes_


----------



## juanmacid

Muchas gracias. Leyendo los "hilos" creo que beneficiarios podría ir bien. Saludos.


----------



## franro2003

Ha llovido mucho desde los anteriores post, pero quería proponer el término "*legatario*". En los estatutos de constitución de empresas es frecuente.


----------

